# Need help buying an unloaded



## rookie81 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys could you guys help me out. I have a 1-1/2 hp twin cylinder air comp my uncle gave me,it's an old speed air I think. Well here's my problem I bought a unloader/check combo from grainger. It worked a couple times than all of a sudden the comp won't unload and will not start back up any thoughts on a new unloader valve??

Thanks dan


----------

